# Lathes are everywhere



## mrehmus (May 16, 2022)

Just a wee bit off-topic, I know
I ran across this project lathe in Nazareth, Israel yesterday. A little bit of cleanup and it will be ready for a CNC conversion. Don't know about the sewing machine though.


----------



## abby (May 16, 2022)

Wonder if it was used to turn water into wine ?
Dan.


----------



## SmithDoor (May 16, 2022)

mrehmus said:


> Just a wee bit off-topic, I know
> I ran across this project lathe in Nazareth, Israel yesterday. A little bit of cleanup and it will be ready for a CNC conversion. Don't know about the sewing machine though.View attachment 136309
> View attachment 136310


Poor lathe 
Needs cleaning  

Dave


----------



## Bazzer (May 17, 2022)

Poor old thing, last used as a wood turning lathe by the looks of things.


----------



## grahamgollar (May 18, 2022)

Needs to be brought back to life as per Latherus


----------

